# Η πολιτική είναι διαχείριση συμβόλων



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 15, 2015)

Θα το έλεγε κανείς κι ανάποδα: *Πολιτική είναι η διαχείριση των συμβόλων*.








Ο πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας, παλιά καραβάνα (έχει μαθητεύσει σε γερούς δασκάλους), το ξέρει καλά. Μετά την απαγγελία του όρκου του υποκλίνεται ενώπιον των αντιπροσώπων του έθνους. Ο ανώτατος πολιτειακός άρχων δηλώνει πανηγυρικά το σεβασμό του, την ισοτιμία του, προς το σώμα που τον εξέλεξε. Είναι ο επίλεκτος των επιλέκτων, ο πρώτος μεταξύ ίσων.

Αυθόρμητα ανέβηκε στα χείλη των παρισταμένων η παλλαϊκή έγκριση: «Άξιος! Άξιος!».

Μια χιλιετία πριν, στον ιππόδρομο της Κωνσταντίνου Πόλεως, οι φατρίες των Δήμων θα επευφημούσαν: «Προκοπίου του ευσεβούς, πολλά τα έτη!», «Προκόπιε, Αύγουστε! Συ νικάς!».


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 15, 2015)

Αντίθετα η πρόεδρος της Βουλής είναι σχετικά νέα στην πολιτική και οπωσδήποτε πρωτάρα στην άσκηση εξουσίας. Γι’ αυτό τα μπλέκει καμιά φορά.

Απ’ τη μια οι δρεπανηφόρες γόβες με το μαύρο καλσόν που τονίζει τη θηλυκότητα:






Απ’ την άλλη τα κόκκινα γάντια του μεροκάματου:






Ποιο είναι τελικά το μήνυμα; Και τα δυο ταυτόχρονα; Τη μέρα ιδρώτας στη δουλειά, το βράδυ τίγρισσα στο κρεβάτι;

Ποιο είναι το νόημα της Ζωής;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=40042

*Κρείττον το σιγάν, κύριε Πρόεδρε*

Τι θέλει και σκαλίζει το παρελθόν ο νέος Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας; Τι θέλει και κάνει θεωρητικές αναλύσεις για την Ευρώπη που «δεν φτιάχτηκε για να υπάρχουν χώρες μέσα σε Μνημόνια»; (εδώ οι πρώτες δηλώσεις του).
Θα ήταν καλύτερα, πρωτίστως για τον ίδιο, να αποφεύγει τέτοιες ατραπούς. Για πέντε λόγους:
1. Στο Μνημόνιο δεν μας έβαλε η ευρωζώνη. Εμείς το ζητήσαμε, όταν ξεμείναμε από δανεικά.
2. Η χώρα ξέμεινε από δανεικά, επειδή οι κυβερνήσεις της τίναξαν τα ταμεία στον αέρα. Βασικός πρωταγωνιστής σ' αυτό το θεάρεστο έργο ήταν μια κυβέρνηση στην οποία συμμετείχε και ο ίδιος ο κ. Παυλόπουλος από το 2004 ως το 2009.
3. Η χώρα ξέμεινε από δανεικά -οι διεθνείς αγορές έκλεισαν- όταν αποκαλύφθηκε ότι το έλλειμμά της δεν ήταν 6%, όπως έλεγε εκείνη η κυβέρνηση, αλλά 15% (εδώ η διδακτική ιστορία).
4. Ο ίδιος (ο σημερινός Πρόεδρος), ο οποίος κατακεραυνώνει σήμερα τα Μνημόνια, τα ψήφισε, ως βουλευτής που στήριξε και άλλες κυβερνήσεις από το 2011 ως το 2014.
5. Με ευχές («να βγουν όλες οι χώρες από τα Μνημόνια») δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα. Αλλιώς θα αναθέταμε τα κρατικά αξιώματα στους παπάδες.
Επειδή σήμερα κατέχει μια θέση «υπεράνω», δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα τα παρελθόντα διαγράφονται. Ας μην τα σκαλίζει, λοιπόν, ως κάποιος ουδέτερος τρίτος. Έχει και αυτός ευθύνες για τα τρία κακά της μοίρας μας και καμία πολιτικάντικη «ανάλυση» δεν μπορεί να τις σκεπάσει.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 25, 2015)

Στέκομαι πάνω από τους τηβενοφόρους και εκφωνώ το νέο ιδεολογικό μανιφέστο. Δεν είμαι μόνο νέος (και γι’ αυτό ωραίος), είμαι κι ο άφθαρτος οδηγητής. Ορίζω το χώρο (με παραπάνω από μία έννοιες). Πού να το φανταστούν οι προηγούμενοι, που δεν τολμούσαν καν να πατήσουν το πόδι τους στην άουλα, κι όχι μόνο επειδή δεν ήταν «της διανόησης». Μπορώ να κάνω διάλεξη για το ιδεολογικό περιεχόμενο της Επανάστασης (και να δεχτώ ακομπλεξάριστα ότι άλλοι μου τα έγραψαν), μπορώ να κάνω αναφορές στο σήμερα, μπορώ να ταυτίσω το σήμερα με το τότε. Εθνεγερσία, κοινωνικοί αγώνες, αλλά κι η Εθνική Αντίσταση, όλα μου ανήκουν. Εσείς; Ακούτε με και διδαχτείτε. Μεθύστε με το αθάνατο κρασί του Εικοσιένα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2015)

Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει... Α, ναι, τον Αχμαντινετζάντ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

Οι αντίπαλοι της κυβέρνησης είναι πολύ πιθανό να χάρηκαν που ο καιρός χάλασε τη φιέστα. Εγώ πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι έβαλα να δω την παρέλαση στην τηλεόραση και στεναχωρήθηκα που δεν μπόρεσε ο κόσμος να διασκεδάσει περισσότερο. Βέβαια, οι φίλοι της κυβέρνησης επισήμαναν ότι χάρηκαν που μετά από τρία χρόνια μπόρεσαν πάλι να παρακολουθήσουν την παρέλαση από κοντά, χωρίς κιγκλιδώματα και εκατοντάδες ματατζήδες στη μέση. Εγώ σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση συμφωνώ με τους αντιεξουσιαστές: κάθε εξουσία είναι αυταρχική — ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι στις καλές μέρες, θα χρειαστεί ή θα πρέπει να γίνει στις κακές. Παλιότερα οι αγανακτισμένοι ανάγκασαν την κυβέρνηση να αυξήσει τα μέτρα ασφάλειας. Τώρα οι αγανακτισμένοι ήταν στις εξέδρες και στους δρόμους κυκλοφορούσε η ελπίδα. Αν δημιουργηθούν νέοι αγανακτισμένοι, θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

Μένει το πρόβλημα της βροχής και η εθνικιστική διάσταση της παρέλασης. Η δική μου πρόταση λέει να περιορίσουμε τον εορτασμό των εθνικών εορτών σε ένα καλογραμμένο μήνυμα του υπουργού παιδείας προς τους διδάσκοντες και τους μαθητές. Και να βρούμε μια πιο καλοκαιρινή μέρα για τις γιορτές και τα πανηγύρια. Προσφέρεται η πρωτομαγιά, να ξεπεράσουμε και τα αναχρονιστικά διλήμματα, αν είναι αργία ή απεργία. Να αφήσουμε το ΚΚΕ και τους συνδικαλιστές να γιορτάζουν την εργατική πρωτομαγιά στο Πεδίο του Άρεως και να κάνουμε μια σωστή παρέλαση στο Σύνταγμα και την Πανεπιστημίου, για το λαό και τους τουρίστες. Όπως ήδη είπα: με άρματα του καρνάβαλου, μαζορέτες, ξυλοπόδαρους, χορό και μουσικές. Η 25η Μαρτίου έδειξε ότι δεν προσφέρεται για τέτοια αξιοποίηση, ειδικώς αν καθιερωθεί, στο κλείσιμο της γιορτής, να μιλάει ο εκάστοτε πρωθυπουργός στους καθηγητές του πανεπιστημίου. Κρυόκωλα πράματα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 9, 2015)

*

*25η Μαρτίου 2015*

_Εκ του ακροβολισμένου ανταποκριτού της Αυγής_

Στο Σύνταγμα έλαμψε η λόξα δυο Ελλάδων,**
αριστεράς της μιας, ακροδεξιάς της άλλης.

Λαός κι αξιωματούχοι κάθε κλάσεως
συνέρευσαν στο κάλεσμα το εθνικό της παρελάσεως.

Η Ζωίτσα επίσημη, μετά ελαίων κλάδων
στο πέτο του καναρινί παλτού της κι υπό μάλης
φέρουσα το εγχειρίδιο της καλής προέδρου,
αλληθωρούσε από τη ρώμη ευσταλούς εφέδρου.

Μπροστά της, κάπως σύννους ο Ωραίος Αλέξιος
—χωρίς να τον χωρίζουν πια απ’ τον λαό τα κάγκελα—
αναρωτιόταν μήπως ήταν λίγο αδέξιος
στον χειρισμό των αβροτήτων με την Άνγκελα.

Και δίπλα του ο μινίστρος της παιδείας, ο Τσεκούρας,
σαν άκουσε το άγημα των ΟΥΚ που τραγουδούσε
«Το όνειρό μου το στερνό στην Πόλη εγώ να μπω»,
τέτοια τον έπιασε έκσταση που όλο μονολογούσε
«εθνολαό, εθνολαό, εθνολαό, εθνολαό...».

Και πιο μπροστά τους ο μινίστρος των φουσάτων,
Καμαρωτός και φουσκωτός απ’ την ηρωοστερίνη
ο Φαβ Λαμμένος, ατενίζοντας τα μήκη των ταγμάτων
πώς εξεμάνη —ποιος τολμά πια να τον κρίνει;—
και το απεφάσισε οπωσδήποτε να στείλει
—κι ας τον οχλούσε στο δεξιό υπογάστριο κήλη—
ρητό κι αυστηρό διάβημα προς τον κωλόκαιρο,
τον άθλιο προβοκάτορα, που με την καταιγίδα
τόλμησε κι υπονόμευσε την πάνδημη εορτή,
την εορτήν υπό το πρόσταγμα και τη δική του αιγίδα.

Όσο για τον Παυλίστορα, τον ήρεμο άρχοντα,
που ’χε το βλέμμα του ολότελα υπεράνω,
καθώς περνούσαν τα F-16 από πάνω
σαν αετοί, χαμένο στο υγρό το Διάστημα,
ποια φτωχά λόγια, μα και στίχοι, θα εδύναντο
την αίγλη του να αποδώσουν, το παράστημα;...

Αν, τέλος, τάραξαν την αττική γαλήνη
οι κρότοι και οι συριγμοί των φοβερών αρμάτων,
οι ελληνικές αξίες αναπτερώθηκαν στη δίνη
του ομίλου του χορευτικού «Ο νέος Πλάτων»
που οι λεβέντες του εκτέλεσαν τον τσάμικο,
—πόσες ομπρέλες ρίγησαν απ’ τη συγκίνηση!—
τον μάγκικο, τον μόρτικο, τον βλάμικο.
Κι όταν πια η πανήγυρις ησύχως διελύθη,
οι τροχονόμοι απεκατέστησαν την κίνηση.

Ευριπίδης Γαραντούδης

Athens Review of Books (Απρίλιος 2015)


___________________________________

* Θε μου, τι μπλε ξοδεύεις για να μη σε βλέπουμε. Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, _Μαρία Νεφέλη_.
** Στους Δελφούς εμετρήθηκε το πνεύμα δύο Ελλάδων. Κ. Καρυωτάκης, _Δελφική εορτή_.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 9, 2015)

Ωραίος ο Ευριπίδης


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 22, 2016)

*Ένας Πρόεδρος στα γόνατα*

Ανδρέας Στασινός
Protagon 20.6.2016

Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Μητροπολιτικός ναός του Αγίου Μηνά. Πατριαρχικό συλλείτουργο. Ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας γονατίζει. Ενώπιον Θεού, ιεραρχών, υπασπιστών και κυρίως ενώπιον μας.

Στο δάπεδο του ναού υπάρχουν και μαξιλάρια που φέρουν τον χάρτη και την ονομασία της Κρήτης, μήπως η καμπύλη της μετάνοιας υπερβεί τα συνηθισμένα όρια, πράγμα που σε αυτές τις ηλικίες καλόν είναι να αποφεύγεται —έτσι και δεν έχει μέτρο το σέβας, θα αφεθείς στα χέρια του φυσιοθεραπευτή, μπορεί και στου Θεού.

Ευτυχώς όμως ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας είναι εγκρατής και θέτει όρια στην έκφραση της πίστης του προς το Θείο. Απλώς πέφτει στα γόνατα, σταυρώνει τα χέρια και κλίνει ελαφρώς την κεφαλή προς το δάπεδο. Οι τρεις υπασπιστές δείχνουν ελαφρώς σαστισμένοι. Ίσως να έχουν εκείνο το απλανές βλέμμα που στην πραγματικότητα προσπαθεί να παρακάμψει το μάταιο. Μπορεί πάλι οι άνθρωποι να προσπαθούν να συγκρατήσουν ένα γέλιο. Δεξιά, οι ιεράρχες, σαφώς πιο εξοικειωμένοι με το περιβάλλον —βρίσκονται άλλωστε στον χώρο δουλειάς— κινούνται με την άνεση του ανθρώπου που ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει. Λεπτομέρεια: στην κεφαλή του ιεράρχη που βλέπουμε στα δεξιά, σχηματίζεται τέλειος κύκλος από το καλυμμαύχι που του είναι εμφανώς στενό του ανθρώπου. Να ήταν ακόμα ο Θεοτοκόπουλος στον κόσμο και στα χώματά του, να απέδιδε την εικόνα με το πινέλο και την τέχνη του. Εκτός και αν αποφάσιζε να κάνει σκηνικά για επιθεώρηση.

Ο τελευταίος δημόσιος άνδρας που έπεσε στα γόνατα ως προσκυνητής ήταν ο Τέρενς Κουίκ, στην επιμνημόσυνη δέηση για τα Ίμια. Αλλά, όπως και να το κάνεις, ήταν ο Τέρενς Κουίκ. Εδώ έχουμε τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας. Τον αρχηγό ενός κοσμικού κράτους που ανήκει στον δυτικό κόσμο. Εδώ βέβαια τίθεται ένα άλλο ζήτημα. Είναι θεμιτός ο περιορισμός στην έκφραση του θρησκευτικού συναισθήματος; Αν ο Πρόεδρος θέλει να βιώσει απόλυτα την υπαρξιακή του σχέση με το Θείο ποιος μπορεί να θέσει φραγμούς στην άσκηση αυτού του ανθρώπινου δικαιώματος; Μα ο ίδιος ο Πρόεδρος. Όσο το κράτος παραμένει κοσμικό, ο κώδικας συμπεριφοράς του δημοσίου άρχοντα οφείλει πρωτίστως να υπηρετεί αυτόν τον χαρακτήρα. Δηλαδή πώς θα είναι αν τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο του έρθει του Προέδρου να ανέβει στην Παναγιά της Τήνου στα γόνατα; Εξ όσων θυμάμαι, γονατιστός δεν έχει φωτογραφηθεί ούτε ο Ερντογάν. Θα μου πείτε ότι και οι Βυζαντινοί αυτοκράτορες γονάτιζαν στην Αγία Σοφία. Ε, και εγώ θα σας ανακαλέσω στην τάξη.

Η υπερβολή είναι το εκφραστικό μέσο και μέτρο της εποχής μας. Οι άνθρωποι δεν ντρέπονται να κλάψουν on camera, να πουν μεγάλα λόγια. Οι ποδοσφαιριστές γεμίζουν τατουάζ και όταν βάζουν γκολ χτυπάνε με δύναμη το έμβλημα της ομάδας, στη θέση της καρδιάς. Οι σταρ δείχνουν πόσο ανθρώπινοι είναι με φωτογραφίες στην κοινωνική δικτύωση. Οι πολιτικοί υπερβάλλουν στην έκφραση του εθνικού και θρησκευτικού αισθήματος. Εν προκειμένω ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος υπερέβη και τη σφαίρα της υπερβολής. Και ναι, πέφτοντας στα γόνατα στέλνει ένα βαθύτατα θρησκευτικό μήνυμα. Τον βλέπεις και αυθορμήτως κάνεις τον σταυρό σου.

*Εγώ δε ζω γονατιστός, είμαι της Γερακίνας γιος*

Από τον aNameToCome 
Lifo 22.6.2016

_Περιμένετε διαχωρισμό κράτους και εκκλησίας; Για την ώρα να είστε ικανοποιημένοι που οι πολιτειακοί παράγοντες δεν κάνουν σπαγκάτο μπροστά στην Ορθοδοξία_.

Πολύ μεγάλη αναστάτωση προκάλεσε η φωτογραφία που δείχνει τον ανώτατο πολιτειακό παράγοντα να γονατίζει στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Μηνά και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Δεν βλέπετε Game of Thrones και το πώς ο ρακένδυτος High Sparrow έχει βάλει στο βρακί του το βασιλιά και τον κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει πουλώντας φούμαρα για ηθική, θεούς και κανόνες; Γι' αυτό το λόγο άλλωστε ακούγεται ότι ο Πρόεδρος προπονείται για να ανέβει στην Παναγία της Τήνου έρπειν.

Εδώ που τα λέμε και γω αν ήμουν ο υπουργός στη θητεία του οποίου κάηκε η Αθήνα και η πιο γνωστή μου εμφάνιση ήταν αυτή στο στούντιο του MEGA όταν ο Κασιδιάρης χαστούκιζε την Κανέλλη και κοιτούσα ατάραχος και παρόλα αυτά με κάνανε πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας, θα πίστευα αυτομάτως στον Θεό.

Κάποιοι λένε ότι ο ανώτατος άρχοντας πρέπει να δείχνει δυνατός και να μην γονατίζει ποτέ. Αναφέρουν μάλιστα τον Κωνσταντίνο Καραμανλή ο οποίος τάχα δεν θα έκανε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι δεν το έκανε γιατί βρίσκανε τα φρύδια του στα γόνατα και ότι ο κύριος Παυλόπουλος έχει μια έφεση στο σκύψιμο από τότε που μάζευε τα κεμπάπ που πέφτανε από τον καταλληλότερο.

Περιμένετε διαχωρισμό κράτους και εκκλησίας; Για την ώρα να είστε ικανοποιημένοι που οι πολιτειακοί παράγοντες δεν κάνουν σπαγκάτο μπροστά στην Ορθοδοξία.

Όσο για μας, θα παραμείνουμε με την άποψη ότι ο μόνος αποδεκτός λόγος για να γονατίσει κάποιος είναι ο στοματικός έρωτας.


Α, και να μην το ξεχάσω: εξακολουθώ να φρονώ ότι ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος ενσαρκώνει παραδειγματικά τη φαυλοκρατία που μας έφτασε στο σημερινό χάλι.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Aug 19, 2016)

*Τον παπά απ’ τα χέρια*

Κώστας Γιαννακίδης (Protagon, 18 Αυγούστου 2016)

*Σημειολογικά Τσίπρας και Μητσοτάκης αντιπροσωπεύουν τη σύγκρουση δύο κόσμων. Και η θεαματική αισθητική μετάλλαξη του Πρωθυπουργού αυτήν την αντιπαράθεση εξυπηρετεί: του λαού με το Κολωνάκι*

Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας έχει στα δεξιά του τον παπά. Στα αριστερά τον άνδρα με τη φουστανέλα. Φέρνει τις βόλτες του. Το πουκάμισο δεν κρύβει την κοιλίτσα του. Δεν είναι, απλώς, ο Πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας. Είναι ο κλασικός, ο παραδοσιακός, ο μέσος Έλληνας. Εκείνος που σας περιμένει μέσα στον καθρέφτη ή στην άκρη της σούβλας.






Σημειολογικά είναι η ισχυρότερη εικόνα που εξέπεμψε ποτέ ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας. Δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφία που να διηγείται καλύτερα την ιστορία και να εξηγεί ακόμα και όσα δεν λέγονται ή δεν μπορούν να ειπωθούν. Υπάρχει, αλήθεια, θεαματικότερη μετάλλαξη; Ένας νέος πολιτικός, αντισυστημικός, ρόκερ και καβαλάρης μηχανής, εξελίσσεται, μέσα από την εξουσία στη πιο συμβατική, τυπική, παραδοσιακή φιγούρα του Έλληνα. Θέλει ο τουρίστας να δείξει τον συμπατριώτη μας στην πατρίδα του; Δεν θα πάρει τσολιαδάκι, αλλά αυτή τη φωτογραφία του Τσίπρα. Αν μάλιστα ο Πρωθυπουργός κάνει και ένα αντίστοιχο πέρασμα από νησί, τότε θα είναι ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την Ελλάδα μέσα σε δύο κλικ.

Τι είναι αυτό που συνέβη; Τον έκανε κιμά η εξουσία; Εύπλαστο και διαθέσιμο για μουσακά και μπιφτέκια; Του φόρεσε με το ζόρι το κουστούμι του ρόλου, δηλαδή τα τσαρούχια και τη φουστανέλα; Μήπως απλώς τον απελευθέρωσε; Μήπως τώρα βλέπουμε τον πραγματικό Τσίπρα; Μικρή σημασία έχει. Έστω και λίγο αμήχανος, ο Τσίπρας έδιωξε το τραύλισμα και άρχισε να λέει το ποίημα όπως πρέπει. Ένας από μας. Ελληνάρας. Ακόμα και αν δεν αντιπροσωπεύει εσάς προσωπικά, είναι μία εικόνα που ταιριάζει στους περισσότερους.






Και ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης είναι με άσπρο πουκάμισο. Ο Κυριάκος δεν έχει κοιλίτσα γιατί κάνει σπορ —μπορώ να δηλώσω υπευθύνως ότι παίζει καλή μπάλα. Ο Τσίπρας χορεύει παραδοσιακά, ο Κυριάκος φιτ και χαμογελαστός, με σηκωμένα τα μανίκια, έτοιμος για δουλειά, ποζάρει στα γραφεία της Νέας Δημοκρατίας. Κατά μία εκδοχή ο ένας είναι το αντεστραμμένο είδωλο του άλλου. Ο Κυριάκος είναι φιλελεύθερος, ο Τσίπρας είναι με τη μέρα του. Ο ένας έχει καλές σπουδές, ο άλλος συμβατικές. Ο ένας έχει ζήσει και έχει εργαστεί έξω, ο άλλος είναι «των αγώνων». Από τζάκι και από σόμπα. Ο κοσμοπολίτης και ο λαϊκός. Μόνο στις ομάδες αντιστρέφονται τα προφίλ. Ταίριαζε περισσότερο στον Τσίπρα να είναι γαύρος και στον Κυριάκο να είναι βάζελος.

Ο Τσίπρας πολιτεύεται με όρους και κώδικες του ’60. Ο Μητσοτάκης είναι των καιρών μας. Εκπροσωπούν δύο διαφορετικούς κόσμους. Όχι μόνο συστήματα εξουσίας και ιδεολογικές αντιλήψεις που συγκρούονται. Ακόμα και αισθητικά γίνονται επιτηδευμένα διαφορετικοί. Λαός και Κολωνάκι. Ο Τσίπρας το αντιλήφθηκε πρώτος και έσκαψε το χαράκωμα του σε αυτό το πεδίο. Δεν είναι τυχαία η απαξίωση της αριστείας και των «τεχνοκρατικών ελίτ». Ο μέσος Ελληνας αισθάνεται πιο άνετα με την εκδοχή Τσίπρα. Και αν ο Κυριάκος επιχειρήσει να του απαντήσει με αντίστοιχο ύφος, κινδυνεύει όχι απλώς, να συντριβεί, αλλά να γελοιοποιηθεί κάτω από το χοντροκομμένο γέλιο του Καραμανλή. Νά, ο Χριστούλης που εμφανίζεται στο γραφείο του είναι μια αμήχανη επικοινωνιακή επιλογή που τη βλέπεις συμπαθητικά. Ο άλλος όμως έχει πιάσει τον παπά απ’ τα χέρια.

Συνοδεύεται από καταπληκτικά σχόλια αναγνωστών. Σας συνιστώ να μην τα χάσετε.

Υ.Γ. Δεν αντέχω στον πειρασμό, και σας παραθέτω τέσσερα από τα σχόλια, δύο για τον έναν και δύο για τον άλλον:

_Αντίθετα, εγώ πιστεύω πως ο αληθινός Τσίπρας είναι αυτός ο Ελληνάρας. Ο παλιός ήταν μια ιδεοληψία με την οποία ενίσχυε την προσωπικότητά του. «Στην φοιτητριούλα που σ’ έχει ερωτευτεί....» Δεν το έχει το επαναστατικό, δεν το είχε ποτέ. Τέτοια νούμερα έχει σε όλη την Ευρώπη από την εποχή που είναι τσάμπα η «επανάσταση» και δεν πας στην κρεμάλα σαν τους Ρώσους αναρχικούς του 1905 ή τον Μπελογιάννη και τόσους και τόσους...

Και ’γω το ίδιο πιστεύω. Αυτός είναι ο αληθινός Τσίπρας, έτσι ήταν από πάντα. Το «αντάρτες της πορδής με τα λεφτά του μπαμπά» τού πάει επίσης. Για κάτι τέτοιους το έγραψε ο Πορτοκάλογλου.

Κώστα, σαν να απευθύνεσαι στους «συμβούλους» (βάζω «γιατί από τότε που εφευρέθηκε το επάγγελμα σύμβουλος, χάθηκε η συγνώμη…) των δύο αυτών ηγετών. Και εάν ναι, καλά κάνεις. Αφήνω τον έναν και τους όποιους απολιθωμένους «συμβούλους» έχει. Σύμφωνα με τα γούστα μου (και μόνο) αυτό το προφίλ του Κυριάκου με Ομπάμα coolness στην μία φωτο (του πάει) και τον χριστούλη + παναγίτσα + το έθνος στην άλλη, με χαλάει αισθητικά. Διότι μου μαρτυρά ότι οι «σύμβουλοί» του στοχεύουν σε όλα τα clusters του τόξου του. Σαν την γνωστή ελληνική πολιτική στρατηγική καμπάνιας («όλα μέσα»), σαν τους γνωστούς «συμβούλους» που κάνουν ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, ανεξάρτητα πολιτικού οργανισμού. Άλλωστε το αποτέλεσμα μετράει για τους ηγέτες. Δυστυχώς. Μία από τα ίδια δηλαδή, λίγο πιο φρέσκα.

Στη δεύτερη, η σκηνοθεσία είναι όχι απλά εμφανέστατη, αλλά κάτι παραπάνω. Όταν την είδα, στην αρχή νόμισα πως πρόκειται για μούφανετ του Ζαχαριάδη: ο Χριστούλης κάτω αριστερά. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι. Ας του το πει κάποιος, πως τουλάχιστον σε αυτόν τον τομέα της επικοινωνίας τρώει συνέχεια τη σκόνη του Αλέξη. O Αλέξης το ζει, το πιστεύει αυτό που δείχνει, ο Κούλιο απλώς το πράττει, ακολουθεί οδηγίες και τακτικές, και αυτό φαίνεται.
_​


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

Απέχω καιρό από τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις εδώ (και, αν θυμάστε, δεν είμαι υποστηρικτής του Τσίπρα) αλλά... έλεος, ρε παιδιά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2016)

Το νήμα αναφέρεται σε «διαχείριση συμβόλων στην πολιτική». Πέρα από το άρθρο (που σαφώς ασχολείται με το θέμα), ακόμα και τα τέσσερα σχόλια είναι σχετικά. Οπότε τι σε ενοχλεί; Το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου, των επιλεγμένων σχολίων, ο Τσίπρας, ο Μητσοτάκης, και οι δύο τους (το πιθανότερο :) ), τι;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

Το άρθρο, η χωριάτικη (pun intended) κουτοπονηριά του, η επιτηδευμένη του στράτευση -- ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2016)

Σεβαστό. Αλλά δεν είναι ούτε από κάποιον άγνωστο αρθρογράφο, ούτε από κάποιο περιθωριακό μέσο. Και όπως εννοείς κι εσύ μάλλον, τα πάντα και οι πάντες κρίνονται. Άλλωστε δεν απαγορεύτηκε ποτέ εδώ η ανάρτηση άρθρων, ακόμα και στρατευμένων, ούτε βέβαια και η κριτική σε αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2016)

Προσωπικά, ας πούμε, αν ήθελα να βάλω κάτι για διαχείριση συμβόλων (και το κάνω όπως όλοι βλέπουμε τώρα) θα ήταν το αμέσως προηγούμενο άρθρο του Γιαννακίδη, για *το υπέροχο τηλεγράφημα του ΑΠΕ*:

Αυτό εδώ το τηλεγράφημα, δηλαδή:






Ή μπορεί να έβαζα το απόσπασμα όπου μπλέκει το Κομμένο με τον Καμμένο αλλά διορθώνει και συνεχίζει απτόητος το ποίημα, ή το επίσημο τουή με τη γνήσια Ελλάδα των Ορεινών (λες και υπάρχουν πεδινά) Τζουμέρκων σε αντίθεση προφανώς με τη νόθα υπόλοιπη χώρα, αλλά τι νόημα έχει; Κανείς δεν θέλει να συζητήσει πια πολιτικά στη Λεξιλογία. Όλα τα προβλήματα και οι συζητήσεις της τελευταίας πενταετίας δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα πια. Έχουμε το μνημόνιο το καλό, θα έχουμε την ενημέρωση την καλή, την παιδεία την καλή, την υγεία την πιο καλή, τη ρεθεμιώτικη  και όλα θα πάνε καλά και ο κόσμος θα χαμογελάει, αέρα-πατέρα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2016)

Το "δεν είμαι υποστηρικτής του Τσίπρα" δε σημαίνει αυτόματα "είμαι υποστηρικτής του Μητσοτάκη". Δε σημαίνει καν "είμαι αδιάφορος ως προς τον Μητσοτάκη". Κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι το άρθρο είναι επιεικές προς τον Μητσοτάκη. Μπορεί να το πει κανείς και θετικό, μια που χρησιμοποιεί γλώσσα όπως ¨σύγχρονος άνθρωπος", "του τώρα" κλπ. Θετική χροιά δεν έχουν υποτίθεται αυτές οι φράσεις; Αλλά είναι επιεικές και ως προς τον Τσίπρα. Ερμηνεύει τη διαχείριση συμβόλων ως αναγκαίο κακό κι όχι ως δούλεμα, π.χ.

Το άρθρο δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου επαρκής ανάλυση του φαινομένου, αλλά δεν περιμένω από άρθρο ΜΜΕ ανάλυση πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου. Χοντρικά συμφωνώ ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας ταυτίζεται πιο εύκολα με τον Ελληνάρα παρά με τον Γιάπη, με μόνη ίσως παρένθεση σε αυτό την εποχή Σημίτη που όλοι οι ελληναράδες έγιναν ελληνογιάπηδες, με τις διακοπές τους στο εξωτερικό, με τον προσωπικό χρηματιστή τους, με το τζίπ τους, με το ντύσιμο σαν κατάλογος Ραλφ Λόρεν, με τα Σαββατοκύριακά τους στο Λονδίνο σε τετράδες (δύο ζευγάρια, όχι με εκδρομικά μπουλούκια). Αλλά αυτό παρένθεση ήταν και πέρασε. Λίγοι το συντηρούν ακόμα. Τα σύμβολα παραμένουν βέβαια.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σεβαστό. Αλλά δεν είναι ούτε από κάποιον άγνωστο αρθρογράφο, ούτε από κάποιο περιθωριακό μέσο. Και όπως εννοείς κι εσύ μάλλον, τα πάντα και οι πάντες κρίνονται. Άλλωστε δεν απαγορεύτηκε ποτέ εδώ η ανάρτηση άρθρων, ακόμα και στρατευμένων, ούτε βέβαια και η κριτική σε αυτά.



Ε, κριτική έκανα κι εγώ, με όσο κουράγιο μου έχει μείνει. Ας το πω εδώ, για να μην εκληφθεί το "έλεος!" ως καμιά προσωπική αιχμή προς την Paradiper_Du... Όσο για το "μνημόνιο το καλό", μπα, σαν τα προηγούμενα είναι: απλώς άλλαξαν όλα για να μην αλλάξει τίποτα, κατά τη γνωστή ρήση του Λαμπεντούζα. (Για τη ρεθεμιώτικη υγεία, άσε, καλέ μου δόκτορα, από κηδεία γύρισα...  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2016)

Λυπάμαι, Μαρίνο, και ζητώ συγγνώμη για το αστείο που στόχευε τον υφυπουργό και βγήκε τόσο άτοπο.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2016)

Να λοιπόν πού δεν πήγε καθόλου το μυαλό μου!! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το "δεν είμαι υποστηρικτής του Τσίπρα" δε σημαίνει αυτόματα "είμαι υποστηρικτής του Μητσοτάκη". Δε σημαίνει καν "είμαι αδιάφορος ως προς τον Μητσοτάκη". Κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι το άρθρο είναι επιεικές προς τον Μητσοτάκη. Μπορεί να το πει κανείς και θετικό, μια που χρησιμοποιεί γλώσσα όπως ¨σύγχρονος άνθρωπος", "του τώρα" κλπ. Θετική χροιά δεν έχουν υποτίθεται αυτές οι φράσεις; Αλλά είναι επιεικές και ως προς τον Τσίπρα. Ερμηνεύει τη διαχείριση συμβόλων ως αναγκαίο κακό κι όχι ως δούλεμα, π.χ.
> 
> Το άρθρο δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου επαρκής ανάλυση του φαινομένου, αλλά δεν περιμένω από άρθρο ΜΜΕ ανάλυση πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου. Χοντρικά συμφωνώ ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας ταυτίζεται πιο εύκολα με τον Ελληνάρα παρά με τον Γιάπη, με μόνη ίσως παρένθεση σε αυτό την εποχή Σημίτη που όλοι οι ελληναράδες έγιναν ελληνογιάπηδες, με τις διακοπές τους στο εξωτερικό, με τον προσωπικό χρηματιστή τους, με το τζίπ τους, με το ντύσιμο σαν κατάλογος Ραλφ Λόρεν, με τα Σαββατοκύριακά τους στο Λονδίνο σε τετράδες (δύο ζευγάρια, όχι με εκδρομικά μπουλούκια). Αλλά αυτό παρένθεση ήταν και πέρασε. Λίγοι το συντηρούν ακόμα. Τα σύμβολα παραμένουν βέβαια.



Κοίτα, σιγά σιγά όλοι γνωριζόμαστε καλύτερα και μεταξύ μας, και με τον κόσμο της πραγματικότητας. Ούτε οι θέσεις του Γιαννακίδη είναι άγνωστες, ούτε στα καθ' ημάς του Μαρίνου ή οι δικές μου. Αλλά το γεγονός είναι ότι από την προαριστερή εποχή που δίνονταν εδώ μέσα άσκοπες -τελικά- μάχες επί παντός θέματος της επικαιρότητας και αναλυόταν κάθε στραβό κόμμα και κάθε ελλείπουσα δασεία, έχουμε φτάσει σε ένα σημείο σχεδόν πλήρους αδιαφορίας. 

Και αυτό, σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 5, 2017)

Ένας δηλωμένος άθεος δωρίζει σε έναν δηλωμένο μουσουλμάνο ένα σύμβολο χριστιανικής ορθοδοξίας χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουν τι κάνουν και τι λένε. Όλα τα άλλα υπόλοιπα είναι της πλάκας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2017)

Θα διαφωνήσω ως προς το ότι η σημαία είναι σύμβολο της Ορθοδοξίας. Η σημαία της Ελβετίας δεν είναι σύμβολο του καλβινισμού, ούτε η σημαία της Μάλτας σύμβολο καθολικισμού. Ούτε πλέον η σημαία της Γαλλίας συμβολίζει την βασιλική, εκκλησιαστική και λαϊκή εξουσία στα χρώματά της. 

Της πλάκας είναι πάντως η διαχείριση ενός συμβάντος καθημερινής βλακείας που θα μπορούσε να έχει λυθεί τοπικά και εσωτερικά, και η ανάδειξή του σε σημαντικό ζήτημα της επικαιρότητας. Αν γινόταν κάτι αντίστοιχο εδώ που ζω, δεν θα δεχόταν τον μικρό μαθητή ο πρωθυπουργός της χώρας, ούτε θα έπιανε πάνω από μερικές σειρές στην εφημερίδα. Όχι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια προβλήματα ή γιατί αδιαφορεί το κράτος για αυτά, αλλά γιατί ο πρωθυπουργικός χρόνος είναι για σοβαρά πολιτικά ζητήματα και γιατί υπάρχει υπουργός παιδείας που είναι αρμόδιος για αυτά τα θέματα. Αν ήθελε ο πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας να περάσει κάποιο μήνυμα, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να πήγαινε επίσκεψη στο σχολείο και να φωτογραφιζόταν με τους μαθητές και να κάνει κάποιες δηλώσεις κλπ. Αλλά στην Ελλάδα οι περισσότεροι είναι βόδια, οπότε δεν θα πιάνουν τα λεπτά νοήματα αν δεν τους τα ταΐζεις με το κουταλάκι. 
(επιπλέον, το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η επιβράβευση του ενός για να αντισταθμίσεις το πρόβλημα αλλά η αλλαγή της νοοτροπίας των πολλών, αλλά τί είναι πιο εύκολο; Να κάνεις μια εξεταστική επιτροπή για το ρατσισμό και τις διακρίσεις στα σχολεία, που θα βγάλει ένα πόρισμα που μετά θα δεσμευτείς να το εφαρμόσεις, με όλο το οικονομικό και πολιτικό του κόστος, ή να αντιμετωπίζεις το κάθε πρόβλημα ανά περίπτωση; ) .


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 7, 2017)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Ένας δηλωμένος άθεος δωρίζει σε έναν δηλωμένο μουσουλμάνο ένα σύμβολο χριστιανικής ορθοδοξίας χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουν τι κάνουν και τι λένε. Όλα τα άλλα υπόλοιπα είναι της πλάκας.



Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι άθεη, δεν είμαι πολίτης της Ελλάδας με ίσα δικαιώματα με τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες; Δεν με εκπροσωπεί η σημαία της χώρας μου; Ανεξαρτήτως από την ιστορία των συμβόλων και των χρωμάτων που τελικώς επιλέχθηκαν, δεν είναι σημαία όλων των πολιτών της Ελλάδας; Δεκτή η κριτική για τη μιντιακή και πολιτική εκμετάλλευση του θέματος, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.


----------

